# Fat, Sick & Nearly Dead



## dale0607 (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone see this documentary and tried it with UC/Crohns?

The guy was suffering from an autoimmune disease and was able to reboot his system by going on a 30 day fast of nothing but fruits and vegetables. I'm currently in Afghanistan and can't do this, but have been wondering if any of you have tried this 30-day fast.

Thanks


----------



## dale0607 (Apr 6, 2012)

No? Nothing? I plan on trying this when I get back from Afghanistan, difficult to do here when all the fruit comes from a can.


----------



## tots (Apr 6, 2012)

Although I didn't see the program, I do know thirty days of fruits and vegetables would kill me! 

Could someone with Crohns really do that? Is it recommended?


----------



## ctrl z (Apr 7, 2012)

Not everyone with Crohn's has the same dietary limitations. 

I've heard of this guy but have never seen his movie or read the books. A lot of people do really good on natural juicing/smoothie diets. I'd say if you do just fine with fruits and vegetables normally, that it wouldn't be a bad idea to try it out.

I lived off smoothies for a while when I wasn't feeling very good. It really helped bring me back to normal.


----------



## tots (Apr 7, 2012)

ctrl z-

Smothies- that makes sense! I would love to do that. 

My dream is to get to the point I can eat an apple, an orange and a salad. Not all at once ofcourse. And not all the time, just everyonce in awhile.  :strawberry:


----------



## dale0607 (Apr 7, 2012)

Yah certain fruits and vegetables absolutely slaughter me, but I'm sure if I could find the right combo it's possible. I'll give it 10 days when I get back to the States and see how it goes from there on whether I could do the full 30.


----------



## DustyKat (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey dale,

I saw the documentary a couple months ago but I haven't tried it and I don't have IBD. My daughter is in remission, is vegan and she juices but not exclusively. She does use juicing to get her calories and boost her nutrition, so I could well see that if you are able to find combinations that suit and also provide you with adequate nutrition then it could be very beneficial. 

Good luck! 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Kip1 (Apr 7, 2012)

I didnt see it but will research it. Anything is worth a go for me although I would try to do it gradually to avoid anything nasty happening.


----------



## ThanksP (Apr 7, 2012)

I have juiced once a day (sometimes twice) for almost a year now and have never felt better!  Because the juicing removes all the pulp and fiber, none of the veggies bother me.  I have so much energy, it's incredible!  I juice things I would never DREAM of eating raw (kale, cabbage, spinach, swiss chard, apples, oranges, etc).  Juicing is great because you get all the vitamins, minerals, etc but no irritating pulp and fiber.  It certainly doesn't cure Crohn's but DANG has it ever helped me!!!  I never tried the juice fast because I don't need to lose weight like the guy in the documentary.  I use it as a supplement, almost like taking vitamins only in liquid form.  When you get home, try it out!  I'm sure you will notice a huge difference.  In the meantime, read up on all the benefits of different fruits and veggies, which ones juice and which don't (don't juice bananas).


----------



## dale0607 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for the input ThanksP. I don't have to do it either to lose weight, but I would like to see if it "reboots" my system like it did for Joe in the documentary. I would like to see about the energy levels, focus, memory, etc

Thanks again ThanksP, I figured it would apply for all people with an autoimmune condition and I really want to check it out.


----------



## DustyKat (Apr 8, 2012)

Sarah is visiting at present so I asked her about her juicing. She juices everyday and makes about litre which she consumes in the one day. Because she has now also reduced her sugar intake considerably she doesn't really juice fruits as it concentrates the sugars too much. Her mainstay juice drink seems to be carrot, spinach, celery, lemon, ginger and ice. 

She certainly looks well and I personally think her skin is a lot clearer since cutting refined sugar out of her diet. She also seems to have no issues with fatigue that I can tell. 

Dusty.


----------



## MILKY82 (Apr 9, 2012)

I am considering doing this.one of the guys did it for 60 days. I go for my colonoscopy test in a few hours so depending on the results ,i am going to try this. i dont like the thoughts of needing stearoids to get by is not how i wanna go.


----------



## CLynn (Apr 9, 2012)

Would love to try it, but think there are days that I would never leave the bathroom. Miss my raw fruits and veggies, I sneak them in here and there.


----------



## dale0607 (Apr 9, 2012)

I think the first 3-4 days that I'd do it would be sitting on the Throne the whole time. But I imagine it'd be a detox experience then my body would adjust. Ideally anyway.

Still want to try it, it's worth a shot.


----------



## jjk308 (Apr 11, 2012)

tots said:


> Although I didn't see the program, I do know thirty days of fruits and vegetables would kill me!
> 
> Could someone with Crohns really do that? Is it recommended?


I'd prefer to shoot myself in the head instead of eating lettuce or cabbage.  It'd be faster and much less painful.


----------



## CLynn (Apr 11, 2012)

When I do eat lettuce, I try to make sure it is one of the darker green varieties. Iceburg simply tears me up, but I can take the darker ones.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a juicer and use it fairly regularly, but certainly not for every meal and not even daily.  As ThanksP said, all the pulp & fiber is removed but you still get all the nutrients, and so far everything I've juiced has been very easy on my tummy.  I was skeptical at first as I also have a problem with some fruits & veggies, but when they're run through my juicer then they are no problem at all.  I usually do a few carrots, an apple for sweetness, and a tiny bit of ginger (it doesn't take much!) and that's a lovely combo for juicing.  I don't know if I could do it every day at every meal though!


----------



## ThanksP (Apr 11, 2012)

jjk308 said:


> I'd prefer to shoot myself in the head instead of eating lettuce or cabbage.  It'd be faster and much less painful.


Juicing veggies is completely different than eating them.  Juicing removes all the pulp and fiber, which is _usually_ what effects us Crohnie's.


----------



## Jeanne2389 (May 3, 2012)

*Try juicing!*

I miss fruits and veggies, and juicing really is so much easier on the body-- even those dark leafy greens go down easy, and they're such good sources of vitamins and minerals! It feels very nourishing. You know better than anyone what you can eat, but I'd be careful of fruits and veggies only, both because of the fiber and the potential for undernourishment, since they're so low-calorie.


----------



## CTchrohner (May 4, 2012)

I have to attest that juicing is a wonderful way to reboot and get the nutrients you need to absorb.  I have been doing a 'green machine' shake every morning for 3 months and my skin has never been clearer and my energy is getting better.  Great alternative to avoiding fruits and vegs...


----------



## dale0607 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. I think when I get back from Afghanistan I'll definitely give it a shot to try and reboot


----------



## nikimazur (May 25, 2012)

What about clean eating or the paleo diet... Just to add a little protein in? Before Crohns I was on paleo, which was amazing since it allows good protein, which is critical when active. I would love to go back to it again, but at this time all fruits and veggies, even juiced are off limits


----------



## nikimazur (May 25, 2012)

Real quick..are you on asacol hd for long term, or just short term? I recently was switched to it, and can notice a slight difference, but I'm worried that my doctor will only keep me on it for a few weeks. I'm also adding in either aza or 6mp at my next GI visit and am wondering if my doc will keep me on the asacol


----------



## dale0607 (May 25, 2012)

Well the diet I'm doing is the Eat Right for your blood type. I eat mainly red meats (which i actually know a beneficial difference), limited vegetables, fruits, no grains, etc. Definitely worth looking into and giving it a try.

I've been on Asacol ever since I was diagnosed in 2005, I recently been upgraded to HD since I was taking the max dosage of Asacol and now this is less pills.


----------



## KitKat08 (Jun 7, 2012)

After watching the documentary, I was inspired too to see if it would help with my autoimmune disease. I tried it and juiced only for maybe 2 1/2 days. I was in a lot of pain my stomach couldn't handle it. Maybe it was what I was juicing? I was also on Asacol at the time. I'm not sure. 
I'm trying to get back into it, maybe one a day just because it does boost my energy levels and I feel like I can enjoy all the fruits I once loved so much.


----------



## Mountaingem (Jun 8, 2012)

I've tried juicing and only fruits/vegetables for 6 weeks when I was 10 years into diagnosis. I haven't seen the documentary, but I'm going to check it out.

My experience was pretty brutal; and I started when I was in remission. I only went 6 weeks because I came out of remission and it was just waay too painful to eat veggies/fruit/fruit juice exclusively.

I will say however that I do use juicing to supplement my high protein diet, which is great for alleviating fatigue. I particularly like to juice pinapples, apples and celery. I add carrots and greens sparingly to these juices so I can tolerate it better. 

Give it a chance, your results will vary, and with a bit of experimenting, you might find it really helpful.

Best wishes to you, please be as careful as you can over there. Hope you will be home soon.:thumleft:


----------



## livegreen (Jun 8, 2012)

The doctor in the documentary that supervised the fast was dr.Fuhrman. It would be a good idea to be supervised especially if you are on medications. You can sign up on his website and he can guide you through this. 
I started doing his protocol about a year ago. I am doing a lot better. I use a minimum amount of medications and try healing my body with nutritious foods.
Good Luck


----------



## buckkkin (Jun 8, 2012)

I am also dealing with Crohns Disease in Afghanistan.  I was diagnosed with it 6 years ago.  I've only had a couple flareups and haven't had any problems with it at all for the past 4 years until this past week.  I almost forgot I had it but I remember this feeling all too well.  How do you deal with it out here?  I'm afraid to see any doctors in Afghanistan because I don't want my company to see this as a problem and get kicked off the contract.  I'm hoping somehow I can get it to go away in a week or so but I'm worried it won't be that easy.  Please let me know how you are dealing with it over here.  Thanks :sign0085:


----------



## kiny (Jun 8, 2012)

It's a vegetarian diet then. Just fruit and vegetables seems to me you would get very skinny rather fast. No fats and no protein means no fat or muscle, hmmm. You could add soy bean protein I guess.  Lots of crohn diets are low on calories, kind of bothersome, I eat tons of nuts, tons of protein (pure, lots of protein shakes are complete crap since they have artificial sweeteners), tons of fruits, tons of chicken, etc, just so I have extra and I have everything I need. 

I wish more crohn diets focused on eating more instead of eating less, it's ok to avoid stuff, but they always focus on "you can only eat this or that", should be more like "you can add this and that".


----------



## livegreen (Jun 8, 2012)

kiny said:


> It's a vegetarian diet then. Just fruit and vegetables seems to me you would get very skinny rather fast. No fats and no protein means no fat or muscle, hmmm. You could add soy bean protein I guess.  Lots of crohn diets are low on calories, kind of bothersome, I eat tons of nuts, tons of protein (pure, lots of protein shakes are complete crap since they have artificial sweeteners), tons of fruits, tons of chicken, etc, just so I have extra and I have everything I need.
> 
> I wish more crohn diets focused on eating more instead of eating less, it's ok to avoid stuff, but they always focus on "you can only eat this or that", should be more like "you can add this and that".


Hi Kiny:
I am just saying that this is what I did. All the Pharmaceutical medications nearly killed me. 
Dr. Fuhrmans protocol is a diet based on knowledge. I am overweight, but I was Fat Sick and Nearly Dead, so I did what I had to do.
You might wonder why am I overweight if I have Crohn's well that is thanks to the medications I took in the past. 
On this diet you actually can eat a lot. If you want to know more just go to his website. He has had and has many patients with Autoimmune disease.


----------



## Lisa1878 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi. I saw the documentary and am in the process of gradually trying juicing. I will let you know how it goes!


----------

